# Safari ne charge plus les habillages.



## Magical (21 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

Désolé si la question a déjà été posée mais je crois avoir cherché partout.

Depuis hier, Safari ne charge plus les affichages de tous les sites web. Pour chaque page que je visite, Safari se contente de charger le texte brut, mis en page ligne par ligne. Aucune image, aucune mise en page, aucun habillage.

Exemple avec un site d'information bien connu.




Cela s'est déclenché hier soir, en rentrant du boulot, où ça marchait pourtant sans problème (je travaille avec mon mac personnel). Et en le redémarrant hier soir, impossible de naviguer sous Safari. Aucun problème avec Firefox ou Opera. Aujourd'hui, au boulot, toujours le même souci sous safari.

J'ai naturellement vérifié l'encodage et que tout était à jour, notamment Flash ou Javascript. J'ai supprimé tous mes plist, mes extensions... Vidé le cache, puis réinitialisé, puis réinstallé Safari...

Il y a quelque chose qui m'échappe. J'ai le sentiment que quelque chose "bride" Safari et uniquement Safari.

Quelqu'un aurait une idée ? 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Larme (22 Juin 2011)

Safari possède-t-il des extensions ?


----------



## Magical (22 Juin 2011)

Merci de ta réponse.

J'avais quelques extensions que j'ai toutes désinstallées, y compris glims.


----------



## marctiger (22 Juin 2011)

Tu n'aurais pas activé la fonction "Reader" par hasard ?


----------



## Magical (22 Juin 2011)

J'y ai pensé mais Reader aurait chargé les images commes les photos, les graph', etc.

Bizarrement, tout se passe bien sur le site Apple. Images et mises en page se chargent très bien. Mais c'est juste pour apple.com


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

j'ai le même problème. Tout se passait très bien jusqu'avant hier. 
Depuis hier, impossible d'obtenir un affichage "normal", aucun style, aucune image, rien. Et comme notre ami Magical, seul le site Apple ne pose pas de problème !

Je ne vois pas d'où cela peut venir...


----------



## r e m y (25 Juin 2011)

Des soucis similaires chez moi ce matin... il faut recharger plusieurs fois la page pour que les fonds et la mise en page se chargent correctement.

(Du moins sur le MacBook Pro que j'ai passé en 10.6.8.
j'ai l'impression que sur l'iMac (toujours en 10.6.7) le pb ne se produit pas)


----------



## marctiger (25 Juin 2011)

@ tous, avez-vous pensé à vider vos caches, et éventuellement ré-initialiser Safari ?

Moi je n'ai aucun problème d'affichage et je n'ai rien fait.


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Juin 2011)

Je suis toujours sous 10.6.7, et pourtant le problème est apparu. Le plus étrange est que ç'apparaît du jour au lendemain, alors que je n'ai rien fait, rien installé, rien supprimé ! 

Et oui, j'ai bien tout vidé, tout réinitialiser, ça ne change rien.


----------



## Nephou (25 Juin 2011)

Le bon côté c&#8217;est que ça fait des pages plus légères à charger


----------



## Magical (25 Juin 2011)

marctiger a dit:


> @ tous, avez-vous pensé à vider vos caches, et éventuellement ré-initialiser Safari ?
> 
> Moi je n'ai aucun problème d'affichage et je n'ai rien fait.



Comme je l'ai indiqué dans mon premier message, j'ai tout purgé et réinitialisé plusieurs fois. En vain.

J'ai fini par désinstaller totalement Safari avec CleanMyMac et là ça a enfin fonctionné normalement. J'ai réimporté mes signets, mes plist, mes formulaires et tout fonctionne parfaitement.

Je n'ai pas trouvé d'où ça venait mais la désinstallation radicale (pas juste l'application dans la corbeille) a résolu, semble-t-il, le problème.


----------



## marctiger (25 Juin 2011)

Une solution radicale, mais bon... dans ton cas le principal est que tout re-fonctionne à nouveau.  ;-)


----------



## cherryblue (25 Juin 2011)

ça ressemble à un problème de mise en cache. Les feuilles de style, images sont mises en cache par Safari pour accélérer l'affichage des pages web.

des pistes à explorer :

 - est-ce que ce problème survient sur tous les sites, y compris ceux jamais visités, ou uniquement ceux qui ont déjà été visités (ce qui laisserait penser que c'est un problème de lecture du dossier de cache)
 - est-ce que les droits en lecture/écriture sont corrects sur le dossier de cache de Safari ?

ça peut aussi être un problème de résolution DNS. Dans les paramètres réseaux, essayer de changer le serveur DNS (par openDNS par exemple au lieu d'utiliser ceux de son FAI)


----------



## da capo (25 Juin 2011)

Autre piste :
le mode développement permet de désactiver les styles.


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Juin 2011)

Hello 

Pour répondre aux deux messages précédents, le problème intervient sur tous les sites, sauf celui d'Apple. 
Et rien n'est désactivé dans le menu Développement. :/


----------



## Nephou (25 Juin 2011)

Si tu affiche la fenêtre d&#8216;activité (alt-cms-a) y a-t-il des messages d&#8217;erreur ? Utilises-tu un système de sécurité spécifique à Safari ?


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Juin 2011)

Nephou a dit:


> Si tu affiche la fenêtre dactivité (alt-cms-a) y a-t-il des messages derreur ? Utilises-tu un système de sécurité spécifique à Safari ?



Alors, non, aucun message d'erreur dans la fenêtre d'activité, mais par contre, si je faisais "Afficher la console d'erreurs" dans le menu Développement, j'avais plusieurs messages du même type : 
"Ressource interprétée comme script mais transférée avec un type MIME text/html." (ou interprétée comme "image" ou "feuille de style"). Et j'avais aussi des messages comme : "ReferenceError: Can't find variable: opennav".

Par contre, ton message m'a fait pensé à quelque chose ; j'avais le module Adblock installé, mais pas par le système d'extension de Safari, j'avais en fait la version pour l'ancien Safari. Une fois "off", toutes les pages rechargeaient correctement. 
Le problème est que je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi ni comment Adblock a mis le bazar dans Safari du jour au lendemain, sans que je ne touche à rien. 
Du coup, je l'ai remis par le module de gestion des extensions de Safari, et magie, ça remarche impec'.


----------

